# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  Управление IT отделом 8

## ipippu

*ВЕЧНЫЙ АРХИВ РЕЛИЗОВ (включая текущие версии)**
Конфигурация "Управление IT-отделом, ред. 2"
Конфигурация "Управление IT-отделом, ред. 3"
Конфигурация "Управление IT-отделом, ред. 3" - ОТУЧЕННАЯ
*

----------

925159159 (05.03.2021), alemike (17.11.2020), FaildNT (23.08.2021), Glory (15.09.2022), meinung (13.10.2021), root7 (08.04.2019)

----------


## BaryVetaL

Купить не предлагать? :)
https://softonit.ru/catalog/products/it/#detail

----------


## killermss

у  меня есть отломанная но она не особо свежая 3

----------


## Deniskinr93

Добрый день. Можете скинуть cf на Deniskinr83@mail.ru?

----------


## leva290791

> IT_2.1.6.5_setup
> IT_3.0.44.1_setup
> IT_3.0.44.2_setup
> IT_3.0.45.1_setup
> IT_3.1.00.1_setup
> IT_3.1.00.2_setup


я так понимаю это не ломанные версии? При попытке установить просит сервер лицензий указать. Жаль, не хотел покупать =(

----------


## Deniskinr93

Добрый день. Архивы IT_3.1.00.1_setup и IT_3.1.00.2_setup повреждены. ((((

----------


## OLEG_B

> Добрый день. Архивы IT_3.1.00.1_setup и IT_3.1.00.2_setup повреждены. ((((


Архиватор до последней версии обнови

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Управление IT-отделом", релиз 2.1.6.5 для 8.2*

Установка, ОТУЧЕННАЯ (без демо, авторская сборка)

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "СОФТОНИТ: Управление IT-отделом", релиз 3.0.45.1 от 30.08.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "СОФТОНИТ: Управление IT-отделом", релиз 3.1.0.3 от 12.11.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

nectop (16.01.2019), Romaha_79 (05.02.2019), root7 (08.04.2019), Testall (14.02.2019)

----------


## Testall

в отученной сборке 3.0.45.1 от 30.08.20182019-02-14_11-40-33.jpg есть проблемы. Не хватает массы кнопок(например "Задания" в сервис деске), но это еще решаемо. А проблема в том, что задания не формируются из сообщений почты - просто сообщение, что нет новых писем. Ну либо я не могу разобраться. Поделитесь мудростью люди у кого как работает.

----------


## Testall

в отученной сборке 3.0.45.1 от 30.08.2018 есть проблемы. Не хватает массы кнопок(например "Задания" в сервис деске), но это еще решаемо. А проблема в том, что задания не формируются из сообщений почты - просто сообщение, что нет новых писем. Ну либо я не могу разобраться. Поделитесь мудростью люди у кого как работает. 2019-02-14_11-40-33.jpg

----------


## chechelnitskiy

Друзья, может есть у кого версия Управление IT-отделом 3.1.1.3. Хотя бы обновление. Спасибо!

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "СОФТОНИТ: Управление IT-отделом", релиз 3.1.0.4 от 14.11.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "СОФТОНИТ: Управление IT-отделом", релиз 3.1.0.6 от 13.12.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "СОФТОНИТ: Управление IT-отделом", релиз 3.1.1.0 от 27.12.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "СОФТОНИТ: Управление IT-отделом", релиз 3.1.1.1 от 23.01.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

chechelnitskiy (18.03.2019), intercinema (17.03.2019), Rinat7100 (29.03.2019), root7 (20.03.2019)

----------


## chechelnitskiy

> *Конфигурация "СОФТОНИТ: Управление IT-отделом", релиз 3.1.0.4 от 14.11.2018*
> 
> Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО
> 
> 
> *Конфигурация "СОФТОНИТ: Управление IT-отделом", релиз 3.1.0.6 от 13.12.2018*
> 
> ...



Друг, а есть обновление с 3.1.0.4.1 ??? Спасибо за помощь!

----------


## Ukei

> Друг, а есть обновление с 3.1.0.4.1 ??? Спасибо за помощь!


 - В 1-м сообщении темы есть архив.

----------


## chechelnitskiy

> - В 1-м сообщении темы есть архив.


Прошу прощения, но там только установка новой базы(((

Нашел! А можно отдельно обновления?

----------


## chechelnitskiy

> *Конфигурация "СОФТОНИТ: Управление IT-отделом", релиз 3.1.0.4 от 14.11.2018*
> 
> Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО
> 
> 
> *Конфигурация "СОФТОНИТ: Управление IT-отделом", релиз 3.1.0.6 от 13.12.2018*
> 
> ...




Не работает Конфигурация "СОФТОНИТ: Управление IT-отделом", релиз 3.1.1.1 от 23.01.2019
При создании документа поступление ошибка: 1111.JPG

----------

fonekl (19.03.2019), Ukei (19.03.2019)

----------


## fonekl

я откатился на 3.1.1.0, там этой ошибки нет

----------

chechelnitskiy (19.03.2019), Ukei (19.03.2019)

----------


## Ukei

- Ошибка в отученной версии 3.1.1.1 исправлена, файлы заменены. Спасибо всем за обратную связь.

----------

chechelnitskiy (20.03.2019), fonekl (21.03.2019), root7 (20.03.2019)

----------


## chechelnitskiy

> - Ошибка в отученной версии 3.1.1.1 исправлена, файлы заменены. Спасибо всем за обратную связь.


А можна обновления для отученной версии? 
Или они здесь есть, но я не знаю как обновить. 

Спасибо!

----------


## Ukei

> А можна обновления для отученной версии? 
> Или они здесь есть, но я не знаю как обновить. 
> 
> Спасибо!


 - Отученная обновляется только .cf-ом от отученной.

----------


## chechelnitskiy

> - Ошибка в отученной версии 3.1.1.1 исправлена, файлы заменены. Спасибо всем за обратную связь.


Функциональность нарушена. Нельзя включить многих опций. 
Картинка тут https://ibb.co/XFN142P

----------

Ukei (21.03.2019)

----------


## chechelnitskiy

> - Ошибка в отученной версии 3.1.1.1 исправлена, файлы заменены. Спасибо всем за обратную связь.


Ошибка при закреплении сотрудника за рабочим местом 

Ссылка тут: https://ibb.co/pWpN9Rp

----------

Ukei (22.03.2019)

----------


## Ukei

> Ошибка при закреплении сотрудника за рабочим местом 
> 
> Ссылка тут: https://ibb.co/pWpN9Rp


 - Этот релиз уже допиливать, видимо, не будут, ждем 3.1.1.2.

----------

goodman1944 (21.11.2019)

----------


## chechelnitskiy

> - Этот релиз уже допиливать, видимо, не будут, ждем 3.1.1.2.


Тут https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2bA7/xgPVFNB5A
Исправлены ошибки номенклатуры и т.д. На тест, в ознакомительных целях, авторизация не изменилась в версии 3.1.1.1.

----------

belousovmg (03.04.2019), intercinema (25.03.2019), root7 (08.04.2019), Ukei (24.03.2019)

----------


## chechelnitskiy

Тут осправлено!

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5xMg/2yvoTQoEY

----------

bergamut (30.05.2019), goodwin83 (05.06.2019), root7 (08.04.2019), Ukei (09.04.2019), vasyabbk (01.07.2019), Yuryus (10.04.2019)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "СОФТОНИТ: Управление IT-отделом", релиз 3.1.1.1 от 23.01.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, v3, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "СОФТОНИТ: Управление IT-отделом", релиз 3.1.1.2 от 15.03.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

amba3000 (21.09.2020), goodwin83 (05.06.2019), Jetberry (05.06.2019), Laevgen (17.11.2020), root7 (19.04.2019), va72ss6 (31.05.2019), Yuryus (14.05.2019), zastep (07.07.2020)

----------


## Falcon174

Народ подскажите. не уходять письма при изменении статуса задачи или если комментарий оставил. Куда смотреть. Поставлено с нуля.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "СОФТОНИТ: Управление IT-отделом", релиз 3.1.1.3 от 15.03.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "СОФТОНИТ: Управление IT-отделом", релиз 3.1.2.1 от 09.04.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

amba3000 (21.09.2020), andluska (19.09.2019), intercinema (29.06.2019), root7 (29.06.2019), Sally (26.09.2019), мсм63 (26.09.2020)

----------


## vasyabbk

"Отученная" сыпит разного рода ошибки при работе с нуля. То одно поле объекта не обнаружено то другое, то таблицу найти не может.
 И обновлять текущую конфу ею нельзя, т.к. так же сыпит ошибки ))

----------


## Ukei

> "Отученная" сыпит разного рода ошибки при работе с нуля. То одно поле объекта не обнаружено то другое, то таблицу найти не может.
>  И обновлять текущую конфу ею нельзя, т.к. так же сыпит ошибки ))


 - Спецы обычно отучают тот функционал, который сами юзают. Сделаете лучше - выкладывайте.

----------


## vdm2004

добрый день. Может кто сталкивался Управление IT-отделом", релиз 3.1.2.1 от 09.04.2019, делаем документ перемещение, проводим а на новое место хранение ничего не попадает. Может кто сталкивался?

----------

fonekl (05.07.2019)

----------


## fonekl

Да, только что проверил, создал док, провёл, но всё осталось на своих местах

----------


## destefano

Подскажите какая платформа нужна для , релиза 3.1.1.1

----------


## Artemcreed

Такая же проблема...документы не делают движения по регистрам...даже если в тестовой базе перепровести документ - движения пропадают

----------


## fonekl

> Подскажите какая платформа нужна для , релиза 3.1.1.1


минимум 8.3.10.2168, но лучше конечно выше

----------

alex.dn (18.07.2019), destefano (05.07.2019), Ukei (05.07.2019)

----------


## vdm2004

> Такая же проблема...документы не делают движения по регистрам...даже если в тестовой базе перепровести документ - движения пропадают


Может кто исправил?

----------


## Ukei

> Может кто исправил?


 - Эта часть конфигурации лежит в защищенном хранилище, без ключа до неё не добраться. А у кого есть ключ, тому нет смысла робингудствовать.

----------


## skmaxim

Камрады, приветсвую.
Помогите обновиться. Использую 2.0 хочу обновить до 3.1.2.1 Через обновление конфигурации не выходит, пишет что нет доступных обновлений. Подскажите не опытному.
Заранее благодарю.

----------


## Ukei

> Камрады, приветсвую.
> Помогите обновиться. Использую 2.0 хочу обновить до 3.1.2.1 Через обновление конфигурации не выходит, пишет что нет доступных обновлений. Подскажите не опытному.
> Заранее благодарю.


 - А Вы уверены что 2.0 у Вас от Софтонита?

----------


## skmaxim

> - А Вы уверены что 2.0 у Вас от Софтонита?


Не уверен. Подскажите как выяснить?

----------


## Ukei

> Не уверен. Подскажите как выяснить?


 - Справка - О программе. Если там не Софтонит, то только через Конвертацию данных.

----------


## skmaxim

> - Справка - О программе. Если там не Софтонит, то только через Конвертацию данных.


Похоже что одна контора. Автор уж точно один.
Барилко Виталий 2010 (2.0.12.5)
Барилко Виталий

Управление IT-отделом 8, редакция 3.1 (3.1.2.1) (softonit.ru)
Copyright © ООО "Софтонит" (Барилко Виталий Викторович), 2013-2019. Все права защищены
(softonit.ru)

Подскажите, плз, как через Конвертацию данных перенести?

----------


## Ukei

> Похоже что одна контора. Автор уж точно один.
> Барилко Виталий 2010 (2.0.12.5)
> Барилко Виталий
> 
> Управление IT-отделом 8, редакция 3.1 (3.1.2.1) (softonit.ru)
> Copyright © ООО "Софтонит" (Барилко Виталий Викторович), 2013-2019. Все права защищены
> (softonit.ru)
> 
> Подскажите, плз, как через Конвертацию данных перенести?


 - Посмотреть учебные видео по КД. Ссылка на раздел книг и видео есть у меня в подписи.

----------


## skmaxim

> - Посмотреть учебные видео по КД. Ссылка на раздел книг и видео есть у меня в подписи.


Спасибо.

----------


## fufar

Кто-нибудь обновлял лицензионную версию после окончания срока поддержки? все ок?

----------


## simkhp

Добрый день, выложите пожалуйста ломаную последнюю версию 3.1.3.6 или 3.1.3.7.
Спасибо!

----------


## goozmsk

> - Эта часть конфигурации лежит в защищенном хранилище, без ключа до неё не добраться. А у кого есть ключ, тому нет смысла робингудствовать.


Получается это конфа для ознакомления?

----------


## Ukei

> Получается это конфа для ознакомления?


 - Доступной части функционала вполне достаточно во многих случаях. В более свежей версии доступных возможностей будет неск. больше.

----------

goozmsk (21.09.2019)

----------


## beniamin91

Друзья какая у вас последняя отученная версия?
Я на трекерах нашел 3,1,2,1 , но многое из функционала не работает или работает не корректно. (Создание заданий, Создание заданий из почтового ящика, Предварительный просмотр задания и т.д, Удаление объектов)

Если есть исправленная версия поделитесь пожалуйста beniamin91@outlook.com

Если у вас то же самые проблемы, давайте сгруппируемся и исправим ошибки сами.
Я сам немножко разбираюсь в программировании 1С. Если у кого то есть лицензионная версия или какие то наработки, думаю сможем посмотреть и сделать нормальный патч.

Отзовитесь кто ЗА! буду ждать.

----------


## simkhp

Начал тестировать версию 3.1.2.1 на платформе 8.3.14, тоже столкнулся с большим числом багов (или я что-то не правильно делаю). 
Больше чем баги огорчает не полная, а местами устаревшая инструкция на сайте разработчика.

Из багов (либо я не разобрался) столкнулся со следующим:
- новый пользователь без прав (полные права, администратор) не может зайти в базу.
- при попытки провести и закрыть поступление товара (Номенклатура и склад - Поступления - Создать) требует ввести валюту выбрав её из списка, но список валюты пустой. Хотя изначально (список валют) содержит валюту Российский рубль (руб.)). Добавление других валют в список валют не дают никакого эффекта.
- телефонный справочник работает через ж--у, добавив не СОТРУДНИКУ, а ФИЗ. ЛИЦУ  рабочий тел. номер он отображается в этом списке и не обновляется при его изменении (пытался ввести без префиксов внутренний короткий номер).
- нет возможности назначить номер \ несколько номеров сотруднику, а не физ. лицу с их отображением в телефонном справочнике (пример: есть внутренний 4 значный номер и городской 6 значный).

Увы программировать в 1С не умею.

----------


## beniamin91

> Начал тестировать версию 3.1.2.1 на платформе 8.3.14, тоже столкнулся с большим числом багов (или я что-то не правильно делаю). 
> Больше чем баги огорчает не полная, а местами устаревшая инструкция на сайте разработчика.
> 
> Из багов (либо я не разобрался) столкнулся со следующим:
> - новый пользователь без прав (полные права, администратор) не может зайти в базу.
> - при попытки провести и закрыть поступление товара (Номенклатура и склад - Поступления - Создать) требует ввести валюту выбрав её из списка, но список валюты пустой. Хотя изначально (список валют) содержит валюту Российский рубль (руб.)). Добавление других валют в список валют не дают никакого эффекта.
> - телефонный справочник работает через ж--у, добавив не СОТРУДНИКУ, а ФИЗ. ЛИЦУ  рабочий тел. номер он отображается в этом списке и не обновляется при его изменении (пытался ввести без префиксов внутренний короткий номер).
> - нет возможности назначить номер \ несколько номеров сотруднику, а не физ. лицу с их отображением в телефонном справочнике (пример: есть внутренний 4 значный номер и городской 6 значный).
> 
> Увы программировать в 1С не умею.


Попробуй заполнить поля Контрагент и Договор
Валюта связанно с полем Договор о Договор неполучаится выбрать если нет Контрагента

----------

rus_br (24.03.2020), Uncle Sam (24.08.2022)

----------


## beniamin91

про Тел.Справочник непонял.
помоему в справочнике отображаются номера пользователей о не сотрудников или физ лиц, во всяком случае Запрос построен именно по пользователямСнимок экрана (8).jpg

----------


## beniamin91

О задания у вас создаются?
У меня была ошибка при записи, в коде вырезал 3-4 строки и начали создаваться. Только пока не смотрел за что именно отвечают эти строки.
Кстати из ЛК тоже не создовались, но теперь всё работает

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "СОФТОНИТ: Управление IT-отделом", релиз 3.1.3.1 от 16.08.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

beniamin91 (29.09.2019), meshk19 (03.10.2019), simkhp (30.09.2019)

----------


## beniamin91

> *Конфигурация "СОФТОНИТ: Управление IT-отделом", релиз 3.1.3.1 от 16.08.2019*



Не получается. При первом запуске, в конце обновления, где то в 98% выходит ошибка про невозможность скачать файл. После, работа завершается.

Не могли бы вы поподробнее описать метод установки?
Сначала надо создать пустую конфигурацию и потом загрузить в него скачанную или же во время создания можно выбрать из шаблонов?

----------


## beniamin91

скриншот ошибки Снимок экрана (9).jpg

----------

Ukei (30.09.2019)

----------


## simkhp

> Попробуй заполнить поля Контрагент и Договор
> Валюта связанно с полем Договор, а Договор не получается выбрать если нет Контрагента.


Спасибо, помогло!

----------


## simkhp

> про Тел.Справочник непонял.
> помоему в справочнике отображаются номера пользователей о не сотрудников или физ лиц, во всяком случае Запрос построен именно по пользователямСнимок экрана (8).jpg


Да, вы правы. Это я напутал, перепроверил всё работает через настройку телефонных номеров у пользователей. Хотя не все сотрудники могут быть пользователями данной программы, что не очень удобно для составления телефонного справочника. Намного удобнее было бы настраивать тел. номера у сотрудников. Спасибо!

Так же намного удобнее если справочник содержал бы 2 поля для внутренних и внешних тел. номеров сотрудника.
Жаль что разработчик не предусмотрел наличие кнопки отправить контакт\(ы).

----------


## simkhp

> О задания у вас создаются?
> У меня была ошибка при записи, в коде вырезал 3-4 строки и начали создаваться. Только пока не смотрел за что именно отвечают эти строки.
> Кстати из ЛК тоже не создовались, но теперь всё работает


Нет, при создании получаю окно с таким текстом: "Значение не является значением объектного типа (ДанныеОбъектаСоответстви  )"

----------


## beniamin91

Я сейчас пробую разобраться с последней версией от Ukei. 3,1,3,1
Там тоже много ошибок. Как только получится что нибудь сделать, дам знать, будьте на связи.

По поводу функционала от разработчика, мне тоже многое не нравится, попробуем добавить свою.

----------

simkhp (30.09.2019), Ukei (30.09.2019)

----------


## beniamin91

cf-шка и ключ для тестировки
пожалуйста посмотрите, и сообщайте об ошибках, постараюсь постепенно решить их.
Сейчас работают задачи, в том числе быстрый просмотр

----------

fonekl (08.10.2019), kupol (01.10.2019), meshk19 (03.10.2019), simkhp (30.09.2019), Ukei (30.09.2019)

----------


## simkhp

После загрузки конфигурации и ключа, запускаю 1с в режиме предприятие.
Происходит заполнение базы данных и в самом конце, после 100% загрузки, получаю сообщение: 

"Техническая информация записана в журнал регистрации. 
Метод объекта не обнаружен (СкачатьФайл)."

Последующие запуски программы показываю это же окно с ошибкой.

----------


## simkhp

> После загрузки конфигурации и ключа, запускаю 1с в режиме предприятие.
> Происходит заполнение базы данных и в самом конце, после 100% загрузки, получаю сообщение: 
> 
> "Техническая информация записана в журнал регистрации. 
> Метод объекта не обнаружен (СкачатьФайл)."
> 
> Последующие запуски программы показываю это же окно с ошибкой.


Помогло удаление кеша на компьютере с которого производился запуск 1С.

----------

beniamin91 (01.10.2019), Ukei (01.10.2019)

----------


## beniamin91

Я пока что боролся с этой ошибкой отключением интернета

----------

chechelnitskiy (01.10.2019)

----------


## beniamin91

Сейчас работаю над Конбан-доской, и параллельно с ним над зашитой. Плюс ко всему сама конфигурация имеет очень много ошибок.
Постараюсь в ближайшем будущем порадовать нас всех нормально работающей версией.

Что бы ускорить процесс прошу как можно полноценно протестировать все узлы и описать ошибки. Сейчас первостепенную роль имеет разобраться с SLA. Если вы знаете как оно работает и с чем оно вообще связанно прошу опишите.

----------

chechelnitskiy (01.10.2019)

----------


## chechelnitskiy

А как запустить? У меня выдает ошибку ключа Снимок1.JPG

----------


## chechelnitskiy

А как обновить с версии 3.1.0.4 в которой ведется учет до 3.1.3.1

----------


## beniamin91

> А как запустить? У меня выдает ошибку ключа Снимок1.JPG


Вы ключ применили?

----------


## beniamin91

> А как обновить с версии 3.1.0.4 в которой ведется учет до 3.1.3.1


Сначала на всякий случай сделайте бекап базы.
Запустите режим конфигуратора, в  меню конфигурация выберите Поддержка - Обновить Конфигурацию
После обновления примените ключ согласно описанию из поста, Ukei
После, должно сработать, если нет, сообщите.

ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО СДЕЛАЙТЕ БЕКАП БАЗЫ ПЕРЕД ОБНОВЛЕНИЕМ

----------

Ukei (02.10.2019)

----------


## simkhp

Обновление 3.1.3.1 устанавливается *ТОЛЬКО* на версию: 3.1.2.1

Вас сначала нужно установить обновление до версии 3.1.2.1

----------


## simkhp

SLA (Service Level Agreement) – это соглашение об уровне предоставляемого сервиса. Соблюдение определенных сроков ответа на запрос, оказание услуги. Поэтому соблюдение SLA является одним из основных ключевых показателей эффективности (KPI).

Также SLA может использоваться внутри компании как инструмент, контролирующий своевременную реакцию команды в зависимости, например, от категории обращения. Каждому обращению присваивается приоритет. 


SLA: описание, пример.

----------


## simkhp

Главную ссылку забыл добавить на первоисточник.

Статья о том как написать SLA https://habr.com/ru/post/336868/

----------


## Falcon174

Очень часто выходит ошибка вот такая

Снимок.PNG

И не создаются исходящие письма по заданию. куда посмотреть где копать?

----------


## MaksTH

особенно это печально вылезает в настройки пользователей и прав(((

----------


## simkhp

Версия 3.1.3.1

отличия от 3.1.2.1

*+* При создании документа Поступления - "Поступление" валюта заполненна автоматически. 

*-* При заполнении организации и создании банковского счёта в поле "Номер счёта" появилось требование *(Номер счёта должен состоять из 20 цифр), хотя он состоит из 14.
	Корректируюищй счёт при выборе банка подтягивается правильно, он состоит из 20 цифр в отличии от основного.

*-* При добавлении характеристик в Номенклатура и склад - Карточки номенклатуры - Карточка номенклатуры - Вкладка (Основной) - Вкладка (Характеристики) не добавляются поля характеристик.

*-* При попытки провести поступление товара (Номенклатура и склад - Поступления - Создать) получаю сообщение об ошибке:
	{(175, 26)}: Поле не найдено "ПоступлениеНоменклатура.С  татьяЗатрат" ПоступлениеНоменклатура.<<?  >>СтатьяЗатрат,

*!* Справочники - Помещения переименованны в Справочники - Местоположения.

*!* Не понятно значение поля "Внутренний номер" на вкладке Основное в Справочники - Сотрудники - Карточка любого сотрудника.

*!* Из карточек Места хранения - Место хранения - убрано поле "Группа доступа".

*** При создании пользователя, Ввел имя пользователя - записал изменения - перешел на вкладку "Настройки пользователя" получил ошибку (Метод объекта не обнаружен (ПрочитатьИерархическоеДе

----------


## simkhp

> особенно это печально вылезает в настройки пользователей и прав(((


Попробуйте: 

Удаление кеша 1С (из папки %UserProfile%\AppData\Local\1C\1cv8\папка с кешем конфигурации Управление ИТ-отделом 8) с компьютера на котором ранее был осуществлен вход под другим пользователем.

----------


## Falcon174

Чистил полностью кэш не помогает. Прошелся поиском по базе в поисках процедур которые он вызывает. они либо пустые либо их нет.

----------


## Falcon174

Ребят у них уже есть версия 3.1.3.9 судя по сайту есть возможность ее достать?

----------


## chechelnitskiy

Друзья, а можете выложить обновления с 3.1.0.4 до 3.1.3.1? 
Спасибо!

----------


## chechelnitskiy

А есть где-то описание, как применять ключ?

----------


## simkhp

Обновление вы можете скачать по ссылкам в этой теме, на первых страницах обсуждения.

Обновление до версии 3.1.2.1 ссылка на страницу

Как произвести обновление вам уже ответили.




> Сначала на всякий случай сделайте бекап базы.
> Запустите режим конфигуратора, в меню конфигурация выберите Поддержка - Обновить Конфигурацию
> После обновления примените ключ согласно описанию из поста, Ukei
> После, должно сработать, если нет, сообщите.
> 
> ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО СДЕЛАЙТЕ БЕКАП БАЗЫ ПЕРЕД ОБНОВЛЕНИЕМ

----------


## simkhp

> А есть где-то описание, как применять ключ?


Инструкция как применять ключ находится в архиве с конфигурацией 3.1.3.1, 

скачать конфигурацию вы можете по ссылкам в этом сообщении

----------


## simkhp

Продолжение сообщения 72

* При создании пользователя, Ввел имя пользователя - записал изменения - перешел на вкладку "Настройки пользователя" получил ошибку (Метод объекта не обнаружен (ПрочитатьИерархическоеДе  ево).) После чего дерево с настройками отобразилось. Последующие переключения между вкладками не вызывали данную ошибку.

При создании пользователя и наделении его базовыми провами при входе с компьютера с которого ранее был осуществлен вход под другим пользователем (Администратор) получаю ошибку: 
		Техническая информация об ошибке записана в журнал регистрации.
		Метод объекта не обнаружен (СкачатьФайл).

После удаления кеша 1С (из папки %UserProfile%\AppData\Local\1C\1cv8\папка с кешем конфигурации Управление ИТ-отделом 8) с компьютера на котором ранее был осуществлен вход под другим пользователем ошибка исчезла. 

Последующий вход под другим пользователем (с правами администратора) и вход под пользователем у которого возникла ошибка при входе происходил без ошибок.

----------


## simkhp

> Продолжение сообщения 72
> 
> * При создании пользователя, Ввел имя пользователя - записал изменения - перешел на вкладку "Настройки пользователя" получил ошибку (Метод объекта не обнаружен ( ПрочитатьИерархическоеДер  ево )) После чего дерево с настройками отобразилось. Последующие переключения между вкладками не вызывали данную ошибку.
> При создании пользователя и наделении его базовыми провами при входе с компьютера с которого ранее был осуществлен вход под другим пользователем (Администратор) получаю ошибку: 
> Техническая информация об ошибке записана в журнал регистрации.
> Метод объекта не обнаружен (СкачатьФайл).
> После удаления кеша 1С (из папки %UserProfile%\AppData\Local\1C\1cv8\папка с кешем конфигурации Управление ИТ-отделом 8) с компьютера на котором ранее был осуществлен вход под другим пользователем ошибка исчезла. 
> Последующий вход под другим пользователем (с правами администратора) и вход под пользователем у которого возникла ошибка при входе происходил без ошибок.


Не могу понять почему отрезается часть сообщения.
Дубль 2.

----------

beniamin91 (02.10.2019)

----------


## beniamin91

Готова новая версия
Ждите пока Ukei загрузит

----------

simkhp (03.10.2019)

----------


## baromov

> Не могу понять почему отрезается часть сообщения.
> Дубль 2.


+1 , но с выключенным интернетом проблем нет .

----------

beniamin91 (02.10.2019)

----------


## beniamin91

Нужна помощь!

Кто знает как должны рассчитываться поля "КрайняяДатаРеакции,Крайня  яДатаВыполнения" в документе Задания , по СоглошенияSLA ?

----------


## simkhp

beniamin91 помогите пожалуйста поборот ошибку, при попытке провести документ поступление товара (Номенклатура и склад - Поступления - Создать) получаю сообщение об ошибке:
{(175, 26)}: Поле не найдено "ПоступлениеНоменклатура.С  татьяЗатрат" ПоступлениеНоменклатура.<<?  >>СтатьяЗатрат,
2019_10_02_09_41_39_Window.jpg

----------


## beniamin91

> beniamin91 помогите пожалуйста поборот ошибку, при попытке провести документ поступление товара (Номенклатура и склад - Поступления - Создать) получаю сообщение об ошибке:
> {(175, 26)}: Поле не найдено "ПоступлениеНоменклатура.С  татьяЗатрат" ПоступлениеНоменклатура.<<?  >>СтатьяЗатрат,
> 2019_10_02_09_41_39_Window.jpg


Какая у вас версия Конфигурации?

----------


## beniamin91

если 3,1,3,1 или 3,1,3,10 тогда

Запустите режим конфигуратора, Запустите отладку.
Когда выскочит ошибка, там будет кнопка перейти в конфигуратор.
Там нужно найти строку "|	ПоступлениеНоменклатура.С  атьяЗатрат"  и  изменить на "|	ПоступлениеНоменклатура.С  атьяДоходовРасходов,"

----------

fonekl (08.10.2019), simkhp (07.10.2019), Ukei (07.10.2019)

----------


## beniamin91

или можете немножко потерпеть пока Ukei не выложит новую версию.
Там помоему уже исправил эту ошибку

----------


## rus_br

Всем дорого времени суток.
У меня тоже выдавало ошибку при запуске (версия 3.1.3.1):
===
"Техническая информация записана в журнал регистрации.
Метод объекта не обнаружен (СкачатьФайл)."
===
Очистка кэша не помогла.
Нашел решение - прописать в hosts строку ниже:
127.0.0.1 softonit.ru
После этого даже с подключенным инетом все работает.
Может кому пригодится.

----------

beniamin91 (06.10.2019), fonekl (08.10.2019)

----------


## simkhp

> если 3,1,3,1 или 3,1,3,10 тогда
> 
> Запустите режим конфигуратора, Запустите отладку.
> Когда выскочит ошибка, там будет кнопка перейти в конфигуратор.
> Там нужно найти строку "|	ПоступлениеНоменклатура.С  атьяЗатрат"  и  изменить на "|	ПоступлениеНоменклатура.С  атьяДоходовРасходов,"


Огромное спасибо!!! Помогло!!!

----------


## rus_br

Версия 3.1.3.1.
При попытке создать закрепление сотрудников, выдает ошибку "Поле объекта не обнаружено (ОткрываетсяИзВне)"
Есть у кого решение ошибки???

----------


## simkhp

> Версия 3.1.3.1.
> При попытке создать закрепление сотрудников, выдает ошибку "Поле объекта не обнаружено (ОткрываетсяИзВне)"
> Есть у кого решение ошибки???


Создать место хранения и в вкладке Ответственные закрепить сотрудника.

----------

rus_br (07.10.2019)

----------


## beniamin91

simkhp, у тебя получилось исправить ошибку "Поле не найдено " ПоступлениеНоменклатура.С татьяЗатрат" ПоступлениеНоменклатура.<<? >>СтатьяЗатрат "  ?

----------


## simkhp

> simkhp, у тебя получилось исправить ошибку "Поле не найдено " ПоступлениеНоменклатура.С татьяЗатрат" ПоступлениеНоменклатура.<<? >>СтатьяЗатрат "  ?


Да, долбанная форма форума сожрала мой ответ.

Спасибо большое, помогло!

----------


## beniamin91

> Да, долбанная форма форума сожрала мой ответ.
> 
> Спасибо большое, помогло!


Хорошо!

----------


## simkhp

beniamin91 подскажите пожалуйста, при вводе начальных остатков через форму поступление (Номенклатура и склад -> Поступления -> Поступление) выбираю (Заполнить -> Загрузить из файла -> Из внешнего файла -> Загрузить таблицу из файла) 
в появившемся окне (Загрузка списка товаров из файла) у меня отображаются мои остатки и внизу окна есть радиобоксы 
(Сопоставленные элементы *О* обновлять, *О* Пропускать. Несопоставленные *О* создавать *О* пропускать.) 
При выборе *СОЗДАВАТЬ* не сопоставленные элементы у меня они не создаются, а появляется сообщение (Строки в которых не заполнены обязательные колонки, будут пропущены. Продолжить?). Такое же сообщение я получаю если выбираю *ПРОПУСКАТЬ* несопоставленные элементы.

Это ошибка конфигурации или мне всё же придётся создавать вручную всю номенклатуру для моих остатков?

----------


## beniamin91

отправь мне файл, посмотрю

----------


## simkhp

> отправь мне файл, посмотрю


https://dropmefiles.com/weLiZ

Excel таблица взята из Номенклатура и склад -> Поступления -> Поступление -> Заполнить -> Загрузить из файла -> Из внешнего файла -> Сохранить бланк для заполнения.

----------

Ukei (07.10.2019)

----------


## beniamin91

> https://dropmefiles.com/weLiZ
> 
> Excel таблица взята из Номенклатура и склад -> Поступления -> Поступление -> Заполнить -> Загрузить из файла -> Из внешнего файла -> Сохранить бланк для заполнения.


Я посмотрел. Похоже они еще не доделали эту функцию. В коде тупо пропускает те строки которые были загружены, точнее там идет проверка по префиксу, загруженные строки из файла имеют префикс "ФЛ" о в коде проверка организовано по префиксу "ТЧ". Вообщем что то там не так.
Если найду время постараюсь поглубже посмотреть, но сейчас, прости, времени не хватит.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "СОФТОНИТ: Управление IT-отделом", релиз 3.1.3.6 от 02.09.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "СОФТОНИТ: Управление IT-отделом", релиз 3.1.3.10 от 26.09.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "СОФТОНИТ: Управление IT-отделом", релиз 3.1.3.10 от 26.09.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

beniamin91 (08.10.2019), evgeny2009 (14.10.2019), fonekl (08.10.2019), MaksTH (08.10.2019), root7 (09.10.2019), rus_br (08.10.2019), simkhp (08.10.2019), Александр89 (04.02.2021)

----------


## simkhp

Создавал нового пользователя и подумал: 
У нас есть 3 группы: Физические лица, Сотрудники и Пользователи.
Все они имеют такие поля как: _Электронная почта_, _Телефон_.
Физические лица: наверное подразумевается *личные* _Электронная почта_, _Телефон_. Вроде как логично.
Сотрудники: наверное подразумевается *рабочие* _Электронная почта_, _Телефон_. Вроде как логично.
Пользователи: при создании пользователя есть возможность сделать это указав сотрудника, но при таком создании пользователя _Электронная почта_ и _Телефон_ *сотрудника* не подтягиваются пользователю и мы вынуждены записывать их руками.

Так же есть справочник Телефонный справочник который называется (в версии 3.1.3.10) *Телефоны сотрудников*, как заметил beniamin91



> про Тел.Справочник непонял.
> помоему в справочнике отображаются номера пользователей о не сотрудников или физ лиц, во всяком случае Запрос построен именно по пользователям


он заполняется исключительно телефонами *Пользователей*, а не телефонами сотрудников.
Хотя не все сотрудники могут быть пользователями но при этом могут иметь телефон (телефонный номер).

Вообщем в текущей реализации данный справочник не жизнеспособен.

----------


## simkhp

В отученной версии 3.1.3.10 создал пользователя точно с такими же правами как в версии (3.1.3.1) до этого, удалил кеш 1с и всё равно получаю ошибку при входе в 1с.



> Нарушение прав доступа!!


Решение проблемы: запустить конфигуратор от Администратора, зайти в настройки прав пользователей и поставить галочку *Полные права*.
Увы с таким же успехом можно работать и от Администратора.

----------


## chechelnitskiy

> если 3,1,3,1 или 3,1,3,10 тогда
> 
> Запустите режим конфигуратора, Запустите отладку.
> Когда выскочит ошибка, там будет кнопка перейти в конфигуратор.
> Там нужно найти строку "|	ПоступлениеНоменклатура.С

----------


## simkhp

Запустите режим конфигуратора, Запустите отладку.
Когда выскочит ошибка, там будет кнопка перейти в конфигуратор.
Там нужно найти строку "ПоступлениеНоменклатура.С  татьяЗатрат" и изменить на "ПоступлениеНоменклатура.С  татьяДоходовРасходов".

Сам ответ с решением тут.

За решение этой проблемы благодарите beniamin91.

----------

Ukei (08.10.2019)

----------


## chechelnitskiy

Редактировать не получается. Может нужно где-то разрешить редактирование?

----------


## beniamin91

Люди, для отученной версии 3.1.3.10 отдельно ключь не требуется!

----------


## beniamin91

> Редактировать не получается. Может нужно где-то разрешить редактирование?


Если поставили отученную, то должно редактироваться. Если поставили чистую, нужно зайти в конфигурацию-поддержка- и снять с поддержки

----------

chechelnitskiy (08.10.2019), dunkeeper (08.10.2019), Ukei (08.10.2019)

----------


## simkhp

> Если поставили отученную, то должно редактироваться. Если поставили чистую, нужно зайти в конфигурацию-поддержка- и снять с поддержки


Отученная конфигурация была заблокирована (на поддержке).

----------


## beniamin91

> Отученная конфигурация была заблокирована (на поддержке).


На полной поддержке? Без возможности редактирования?

----------


## beniamin91

Думаю может быть так. Если обновляете на старую версию и старая стоит на поддержке то и после обновления будет на поддержке.
О то я сам снял с поддержки что бы сломать.

----------


## simkhp

> Думаю может быть так. Если обновляете на старую версию и старая стоит на поддержке то и после обновления будет на поддержке.
> О то я сам снял с поддержки что бы сломать.


Я создавал новую информационную базу с 3.1.3.10. НЕ ОБНОВЛЯЛ.

----------

beniamin91 (09.10.2019)

----------


## Falcon174

Товарищи. не отправляются письма при изменении задания. как этого добиться уже неделю мучаюсь.

----------


## anmax

Господа, а кто-то дружил данную конфигурацию с софтфоном и подключал к asterisk???? Поделитесь опытом

----------


## MurkaMurlo

Не совсем понял, как исправить эту ошибку? У меня такая же

----------


## MurkaMurlo

В версии 3.1.3.10 не заполняются характеристики по виду номенклатуры, как побороть?
Снимок.jpg

----------


## simkhp

> Не совсем понял, как исправить эту ошибку? У меня такая же


Какую ошибку?

----------


## MurkaMurlo

> Какую ошибку?


Вот эту



> В версии 3.1.3.10 не заполняются характеристики по виду номенклатуры, как побороть?
> Снимок.jpg

----------


## simkhp

> Вот эту


Пока что нет решения.

----------


## MurkaMurlo

Ребята как поправить ошибку импорта из Active Directory в конфигурации 3.1.3.10:
{Обработка.ОбъектСЛС.Модул

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "СОФТОНИТ: Управление IT-отделом", релиз 3.1.3.12 от 11.10.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

fonekl (29.10.2019), root7 (29.10.2019), rus_br (29.10.2019), unwarkz (10.01.2020), Yuryus (26.12.2019)

----------


## MurkaMurlo

В этой версии не заполняется документ поступление, реквизит Валюта не вы выбирается.

----------


## simkhp

> Ребята как поправить ошибку импорта из Active Directory в конфигурации 3.1.3.10:
> Обработка.ОбъектСЛС.Модуль  Объекта(387): Поле объекта не обнаружено (ЗначениеКопирования) Обработки.ОбъектСЛС.Заполн  итьШапкуДокумента(Объект,


Попробуйте версию 3.1.2.1, работоспособность не проверял, но сам импорт из АД открывался без ошибок.

----------


## fonekl

> В этой версии не заполняется документ поступление, реквизит Валюта не вы выбирается.


3.1.3.12 ?

----------


## Starriy13

Товарисчи. Не работает добавление характеристик в карточке номенклатуры. Наверняка кто то сталкивался?
Но при импорте из Аиды, характеристики добавляются, редактируются и отображаются (при непосредственном добавлении)
А вот уже после записи - характеристика есть, а добавить новую или изменить старую невозможно

----------


## fonekl

На 3.1.3.12 нормально добавляются и изменяются характеристики

----------


## simkhp

> Товарисчи. Не работает добавление характеристик в карточке номенклатуры. Наверняка кто то сталкивался?
> Но при импорте из Аиды, характеристики добавляются, редактируются и отображаются (при непосредственном добавлении)
> А вот уже после записи - характеристика есть, а добавить новую или изменить старую невозможно


Можете подробнее и со скриншотами? Тоже изучаю этот функционал.

----------


## chechelnitskiy

И у меня таже проблема.

----------


## chechelnitskiy

> 3.1.3.12 ?


И у меня таже проблема.

----------


## fonekl

Вбивал все руками, без Аиды, благо парк небольшой. Но! Первоначально я все данные вносил в 3.0.34, постепенно обновляя до текущей доступной. С характеристиками проблем нет.

----------


## rus_br

У меня в 3.1.3.12 поступление в рублях успешно.
Screenshot_1.jpg
Приложите скрин вашей ошибки.

----------


## rus_br

Прошу помощи с ошибкой при создании Планирования бюджета (3.1.3.12). Когда пытаюсь провести, выдает ошибку:
{(5, 29)}: Поле не найдено "ПланированиеБюджетаБюдже

----------


## bgmon

> Прошу помощи с ошибкой при создании Планирования бюджета (3.1.3.12). Когда пытаюсь провести, выдает ошибку:
> {(5, 29)}: Поле не найдено "ПланированиеБюджетаБюдже

----------


## MurkaMurlo

У меня почему то только копированием документ создается с рублями, при создании нового поступления ничего не заполнено и выбрать не дает

----------


## bgmon

Подскажите, пожалуйста, стабильную версию для отката.

----------


## MurkaMurlo

Добрый день! Есть ли обновления?

----------


## MurkaMurlo

В релизе 3.1.3.12 почему то не работают уведомления по email.
Зашел в параметры учета => правила событий => открываешь любое задание => выбираешь любое действие и появляется ошибка:
_{ОбщийМодуль.ПравилаСобыти  йСервер.Модуль(808)}: Значение не является значением объектного типа (НайтиПоЗначению)
		Если Исключения.НайтиПоЗначени
						_

----------


## DePuTaTiG

Добрый день, подскажите пожалуйста, если мне нужен учет компьютеров и орг. техники, то подойдет ли мне данная конфигурация и есть ли другие?

----------


## MurkaMurlo

Самая хорошая конфигурация для ведения учета! Рекомендую!:rolleyes:

----------

DePuTaTiG (22.11.2019)

----------


## DePuTaTiG

Я новичок в этом деле, подскажите пожалуйста, какие версии платформы и конфигурации лучше качать? Мне для "личного" пользования нужны =)

----------


## mkrmarsel

Конфиг. 3.1.3.12 Следующие ошибки:
-Справочник.Процессы.Форма.

----------


## reon

При подключении мобильного приложения:


"При отправке данных на сервер возникла ошибка.

Скрыть дополнительную информацию (для администратора)

Ошибка работы с Интернет: unexpected end of stream on com.android.okhttp.Address@e2a7a929
{ОбщийМодуль.ОбменМобильно  еВызовСервера.Модуль(289)}:
{ОбщийМодуль.ОбменМобильно  еВызовСервера.Модуль(217)}:
{ОбщийМодуль.ОбменМобильно  еВызовСервера.Модуль(130)}:

по причине:
При вызове веб-сервиса произошла ошибка. Ошибка вызова операции сервиса: {http://softonit.ru/uit/MobileClient}:MobileClient:Put()
по причине:
При вызове веб-сервиса произошла ошибка. Неизвестная ошибка. Ошибка работы с Интернет: unexpected end of stream on com.android.okhttp.Address@e2a7a929
по причине:
Ошибка работы с Интернет: unexpected end of stream on com.android.okhttp.Address@e2a7a929"


Подскажите пожалуйста, в чем может быть причина

----------


## Pikabu

> Товарисчи. Не работает добавление характеристик в карточке номенклатуры. Наверняка кто то сталкивался?
> Но при импорте из Аиды, характеристики добавляются, редактируются и отображаются (при непосредственном добавлении)
> А вот уже после записи - характеристика есть, а добавить новую или изменить старую невозможно


Обновите платформу. Мне помогло.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "СОФТОНИТ: Управление IT-отделом", релиз 3.1.3.13 от 24.10.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "СОФТОНИТ: Управление IT-отделом", релиз 3.1.3.14 от 26.11.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "СОФТОНИТ: Управление IT-отделом", релиз 3.1.3.15 от 27.12.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

dunkeeper (17.01.2020), fed-a (03.02.2020), fonekl (07.02.2020), fufar (17.01.2020), Jetberry (19.01.2020), root7 (17.01.2020), Yuryus (21.01.2020)

----------


## dunkeeper

Вот бы ещё отученную

----------


## itshnik

А это какая версия: стандарт, проф или корп?

----------


## itshnik

У кого-нибудь есть отученная версия ПРОФ?

----------


## fed-a

Добрый день,
версия 3.1.1.2, отчет остатки на складах формируется пустой. Документы поступления есть, формирую без фильтров,
подскажите в чем может быть проблема?

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "СОФТОНИТ: Управление IT-отделом", релиз 3.1.3.15 от 27.12.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "СОФТОНИТ: Управление IT-отделом", релиз 3.1.4.2 от 06.02.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

bbull89 (04.03.2020), dunkeeper (24.02.2020), Jetberry (25.02.2020), Maiklp86 (12.02.2020), mikelgusev (13.02.2020), PhenaZ (25.02.2020), registant (15.02.2020), root7 (11.02.2020), XmakcX (17.03.2022), Yuryus (12.02.2020)

----------


## PhenaZ

> Просит лицензию. Что сделал не так?


Видимо поставил не ту версию. Ставь отученную. Я апнул до 3.15 с 0.4 и все хорошо работает.

----------

Ukei (25.02.2020)

----------


## registant

Спасибо, да, ставил 3.1.4.2. Скажите, а отученные выходят с какой задержкой? Ну, то есть когда будет отученнная 3.1.4.2?

----------


## Ukei

> Спасибо, да, ставил 3.1.4.2. Скажите, а отученные выходят с какой задержкой? Ну, то есть когда будет отученнная 3.1.4.2?


 - Задержку предсказать невозможно, но уже скоро будет, ждем-с.

----------

MaksTH (26.02.2020)

----------


## 651901

При создании Нового задания ошибка: Значение не является значение объектного типа (Свойство)
3.1.3.15 отученная чистая и новая, платформа 8.3.13.1926.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "СОФТОНИТ: Управление IT-отделом", релиз 3.1.4.2 от 06.02.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ (РАСШИРЕННАЯ), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

aciddom (08.03.2020), denomega (25.12.2020), dunkeeper (24.03.2021), fonekl (01.10.2020), kryzors (28.04.2020), mel0k (20.03.2020), Mitia78 (26.09.2022), retro000 (16.09.2020), root7 (06.03.2020), SaToR_aka_serg (18.10.2021), sdfdf (23.04.2020), Slide33 (20.05.2020), twinkypinky (11.08.2021), XmakcX (17.03.2022), YANEINDEZID (31.01.2021), Yuryus (06.03.2020), zmey-sp (02.07.2020), Михайру (03.03.2021)

----------


## Ukei

- Перезалил сборку выше, добавлено расширение, решающее некоторые проблемы отучения.

----------

brutal1ex (13.03.2020), can007 (16.03.2020), goodwin83 (12.05.2020), Nickolauzz (12.03.2020), Slide33 (20.05.2020), Yuryus (06.03.2020)

----------


## brutal1ex

Так же не работает, создание новых заданий выдает ошибку. Демо новая база - без разницы.
2020-03-13_17-44-27 (2).png

----------


## NerVaneC

Задания создаются все норм , помогите запустить модуль телеграмм , не работает много

----------


## SliEvg

> Так же не работает, создание новых заданий выдает ошибку. Демо новая база - без разницы.
> 2020-03-13_17-44-27 (2).png


Та же проблема. Может подскажет кто-нибудь кто смотреть?

----------


## rus_br

> Задания создаются все норм , помогите запустить модуль телеграмм , не работает много


Доброго времени суток. Подскажите на какой версии платформы и конфигурации у вас работает создание заданий?

----------


## rus_br

> Та же проблема. Может подскажет кто-нибудь кто смотреть?


В конфигурации 3.1.4.2 нужно подключить расширение из скачанного дистрибутива "расшОптIT_3_1_4_2.cfe", отключить там же безопасный режим и тогда задания создаются.

----------

Ukei (20.03.2020)

----------


## brutal1ex

> В конфигурации 3.1.4.2 нужно подключить расширение из скачанного дистрибутива "расшОптIT_3_1_4_2.cfe", отключить там же безопасный режим и тогда задания создаются.


Помогло, спасибо! Вот только телега бот так и не работает.

----------


## rus_br

Доброго времени суток.
У кого-нибудь есть решение проблемы с выбором валюты? Просто нет валюты в списке в документе поступление, а в справочнике валюта есть.
Проблема есть в конфигурации 3.1.4.2, 3.1.3.15, 3.1.3.12. В более старых не проверял.

----------


## rus_br

Сам себе отвечу - решение в *#46* посту данной темы.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "СОФТОНИТ: Управление IT-отделом", релиз 3.1.4.3 от 12.03.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

dspirov (20.04.2020), Malder777 (06.05.2020), root7 (10.04.2020), rus_br (09.04.2020), YANEINDEZID (31.01.2021)

----------


## rus_br

[QUOTE=Ukei;583323]*Конфигурация "СОФТОНИТ: Управление IT-отделом", релиз 3.1.4.3 от 12.03.2020*
Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

А когда будет этот релиз 3.1.4.3 отученный от жадности?

----------


## Ukei

[QUOTE=rus_br;583359]


> *Конфигурация "СОФТОНИТ: Управление IT-отделом", релиз 3.1.4.3 от 12.03.2020*
> Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:
> 
> А когда будет этот релиз 3.1.4.3 отученный от жадности?


 - Когда его отучат от жадности, все логично.

----------


## goodman1944

Слетела активация. По старому методу активирования - не работает. Выводит окно активации при запуске конфигурации 3.1.4.3

----------


## lensky67

Доброго всем дня!

Как отучить 3.1.1.1?

----------


## petrov.pp

Как доступ пользователям разграничить? Или только с полными правами работает? 3.1.4.2

----------


## itshnik

> Как доступ пользователям разграничить? Или только с полными правами работает? 3.1.4.2


Там есть Пользователи, группы доступа, профили. https://softonit.ru/FAQ/courses/?COU...PATH=1.117.121

----------


## itshnik

> Как доступ пользователям разграничить? Или только с полными правами работает? 3.1.4.2


Там есть Пользователи, группы доступа, профили. https://softonit.ru/FAQ/courses/?COU...PATH=1.117.121

----------


## KirillKotKit

В релизе 3.1.4.2 при назначении минимальных прав пользователю, а именно:
_Базовые права БСП;
Базовые права УФ;
Вывод на принтер, в файл, в буфер обмена;
Запуск веб-клиента;
Запуск толстого клиента;
Запуск тонкого клиента;
Добавление заданий;
Чтение заданий_
лишь в веб-клиенте появляется ошибка "Нарушение прав доступа" и ссылается на на "СЛС.Старт()". Не помогает даже назначение полных прав пользователю. В тонком клиенте всё запускается. Кто-нибудь сталкивался с подобным?

----------


## Tisar

> *Конфигурация "СОФТОНИТ: Управление IT-отделом", релиз 3.1.4.3 от 12.03.2020*
> 
> Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


Поясните пожалуйста, что означает "авторская сборка"? По расположенным ниже ссылкам расположены оригинальные файлы от разработчиков или правленые?

Мне нужен оригинальный релиз т.к. конфигурация у меня купленная, но лицензия на обновления закончилась.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Поясните пожалуйста, что означает "авторская сборка"? По расположенным ниже ссылкам расположены оригинальные файлы от разработчиков или правленые?
> 
> Мне нужен оригинальный релиз т.к. конфигурация у меня купленная, но лицензия на обновления закончилась.


В *авторской* сборке используются ЛИЦЕНЗИОННЫЕ обновления, так что Вам подойдёт. Вот ежели было бы  написано отученная, вылеченная или ломанная сборка, тадысь повезло бы другим! :D

----------

Tisar (27.07.2020)

----------


## baromov

Всем доброго дня .
Подскажите пожалуйста , имеется ли у кого то положительный опыт перехода с версии 3.1.3.10 ( отученная )  на версию 3.1.4.2 . Вообще реально это или нет и какая последовательность должны быть.

И наверно самый главный вопрос , имеется ли смысл.... База уже рабочая , активно используется , вроде никаких нареканий нет, но используется именно как база , а хочется попробовать полный функционал. Сильно 3.1.3.10 отученная отличается от 3.1.4.2 ? 

Заранее , Спасибо.

----------


## gold_taurus

Добрый день. Может кто-нибудь выложить обновление 3.1.7.2? В нём исправлена ошибка с приватными комментами, очень надо.

----------


## artlive

у кого есть установщик новой базы?
FromVersions=;3.1.5.1; 3.1.6.1; 3.1.6.2; 3.1.7.0; 3.1.7.1; 3.1.7.2; 3.1.7.3; 3.1.7.4;

----------


## dspirov

Ребзя, кто-нибудь ломанул уже свежее версию? Прошу выложите

----------


## magde

Подскажите, плз :( Устанавливал платформу отученную, ставил конфигурацию управление it-отделом "keyless". Создавал пользователя. Не пускает его до тех пор, пока не поставить ему галочку "Полные права". Просто сообщение "Нарушение прав доступа" без какой-либо диагностики. В журнале регистрации: "Ошибка аутентификации" и "Нарушение прав доступа" при старте обработки "СЛС". Ставишь полные права - заходит. Куда копать?...

----------


## Ekzamenator

Ковыряю версию 3.1.4.2.
Почта в 1С прилетает, но из 1С оповещения не работают. 
Прошел быстро отладчиком. Из защищенного модуля не выходит список получателей.
Кто-нибудь решал эту задачу? Я так понимаю нужно повторить эту процедуру в расширении. Вопрос только как...
Буду благодарен за подсказки, решение обещаю выложить.

----------


## retro000

По телеге решения нет?:rolleyes:

----------


## Ekzamenator

Принцип тот же.
Модуль ПравилаСобытийСервер

Процедура ДействиеОповещениеПоEmailSMSTe  legramНапоминание

идет запрос на защищенный объект:
	ДанныеОбъекта 	= СЛС.ЗащищенныйОбъект("СЛС").  ДанныеИсточникаПравилаСоб  ытий(
		ТЗПолучателиОповещений, 
		ПравилоВыборка, 
		ПравилоВыборка.Действие,
		Источник,
		СтруктураПравилаСобытия);

если правильно понял, то без защиты выдается только системная учетка почты.
В теории можно повторить эту процедуру.

----------


## Ekzamenator

Идея оказалась вполне рабочей.
Добавил процедуру, которая вставляет в параметры емайлы инициатора, исполнителя и пр.
Письма стали формироваться, но теперь не работает заполнение номера задания в теме и в тексте письма, не добавляется текст комментария.
Но это уже мелочи, потихоньку найдем причину.

----------


## cakypa

День добрый. подскажите как настроить отправку уведомлений инициаторам на email о создании заявок, комментариях к заявке, смене статуса ?

----------


## cakypa

вручную через "взаимодействие", внутри заявки создает и отправляет, в автоматическом режиме ничего не происходит :(

----------


## Ekzamenator

Ищем в модуле ПравилаСобытийСервер: 


```
Процедура ДействиеОповещениеПоEmailSMSTelegramНапоминание
```

После строки:


```
ДанныеОбъектаСоответствие = ДанныеОбъекта.ДанныеОбъектаСоответствие;
```

добавляем:


```
ДанныеОбъектаСоответствие = ПолучитьДанныеОбъектаСоответствие(ТЗПолучателиОповещений, ДанныеОбъектаСоответствие, Источник);
```

Ниже или выше процедуры добавляем функцию:

*Скрытый текст*

```
Функция  ПолучитьДанныеОбъектаСоответствие(ТЗПолучателиОповещений, ДанныеОбъектаСоответствие, Источник)
	
	//[ПредыдущийИсполнитель] ТекущийИсполнитель Инициатор [Наблюдатели]
	
	Для Каждого СтрокаПолучатели Из ТЗПолучателиОповещений Цикл
		
		Если СтрокаПолучатели.ПолучательЗначение = "[Наблюдатели]" тогда
			
			Если ТипЗнч(Источник) = Тип("ДокументОбъект.Задание") Тогда
				ДанныеОбъектаСоответствие.Вставить(СтрокаПолучатели.ПолучательЗначение, Источник.Наблюдатели);
			ИначеЕсли  ТипЗнч(Источник) = Тип("СправочникОбъект.Комментарии") Тогда
				ДанныеОбъектаСоответствие.Вставить(СтрокаПолучатели.ПолучательЗначение, Источник.ВладелецКомментария.Наблюдатели.Выгрузить());
			КонецЕсли;
			
		ИначеЕсли СтрокаПолучатели.ПолучательЗначение = "ТекущийИсполнитель" тогда
			
			Если ТипЗнч(Источник) = Тип("ДокументОбъект.Задание") Тогда
				ДанныеОбъектаСоответствие.Вставить(СтрокаПолучатели.ПолучательЗначение, Источник.ТекущийИсполнитель);
			ИначеЕсли  ТипЗнч(Источник) = Тип("СправочникОбъект.Комментарии") Тогда
				ДанныеОбъектаСоответствие.Вставить(СтрокаПолучатели.ПолучательЗначение, Источник.ВладелецКомментария.ТекущийИсполнитель);
			КонецЕсли;
			
		ИначеЕсли СтрокаПолучатели.ПолучательЗначение = "Инициатор" тогда
			
			Если ТипЗнч(Источник) = Тип("ДокументОбъект.Задание") Тогда
				ДанныеОбъектаСоответствие.Вставить(СтрокаПолучатели.ПолучательЗначение, Источник.Инициатор);
			ИначеЕсли  ТипЗнч(Источник) = Тип("СправочникОбъект.Комментарии") Тогда
				ДанныеОбъектаСоответствие.Вставить(СтрокаПолучатели.ПолучательЗначение, Источник.ВладелецКомментария.Инициатор);
			КонецЕсли;
			
		ИначеЕсли СтрокаПолучатели.ПолучательЗначение = "[ПредыдущийИсполнитель]" тогда
			
		КонецЕсли;
		
	КонецЦикла;
	
	Возврат ДанныеОбъектаСоответствие;
	
КонецФункции
```



Обновляем базу, запускаем и тестируем.
Пока не нашел как добавить текст комментария, номер задания, ну и пр. нестыковки возможны.
Телеграм не тестировал.

----------

cakypa (23.09.2020), dunkeeper (23.09.2020)

----------


## cakypa

Спасибо большое! *Ekzamenator*

----------


## dunkeeper

Добрый день! Уже столько новых релизов вышло вплоть до 3.1.7.9. Ни у кого нет отученной версии?

----------


## goodman1944

> Добрый день! Уже столько новых релизов вышло вплоть до 3.1.7.9. Ни у кого нет отученной версии?


Походу тема умерла

----------


## r4lf

Добрый день ! А что по поводу подключения мобильного приложения для отученной версии ? Лазил лазил и так и не нашел ? Вообще настройки мобильных клиентов нет в отученной?

----------


## dspirov

> Ищем в модуле ПравилаСобытийСервер: 
> 
> 
> ```
> Процедура ДействиеОповещениеПоEmailSMSTelegramНапоминание
> ```
> 
> После строки:
> 
> ...


Телегу не тестировали?
У меня когда запускаю обработку сообщений выдает:
"Не удалось получить сообщения Telegram:
Метод объекта не обнаружен (ПолучитьАктивныеПрокси).
{ОбщаяФорма.TelegramНастройки.

----------


## dunkeeper

Ну неужели нельзя вылечить от жадности уже почти год релизов понавыходило

----------


## vidoc_85

Добрый день! Скиньте пожалуйста последний cf. Спасибо!
nassintra@gmail.com

----------


## vidoc_85

Добрый день! Скиньте пожалуйста последний cf. Спасибо!
nassintra@gmail.com

----------


## Pikabu

День добрый, Скиньте пожалуйста последний cf. Спасибо!
406669@gmail.com Огромное спасибо. + в карму!

----------


## Pikabu

День добрый, Скиньте пожалуйста последний cf. Спасибо!
406669@gmail.com Огромное спасибо. + в карму!

----------


## garri13

а есть свежее 3.1.4.2 версии отученные, если есть, закиньте на garri13@yandex.ru

----------


## Pikabu

Если нашли поделитесь пожалуйста. 406669@gmail.com

----------


## Pikabu

Если нашли поделитесь пожалуйста. 406669@gmail.com

----------


## Bertichello316

ПОделитесь пожалуйста тож 3637170@gmail.com

----------


## no1_tx

Вдруг у кого есть - киньте последний cf мне на почту admin@no1sg.ru

Спасибо!

----------


## griale

Буду признателен если кто-нибудь поделится последней версией, можно на почту 8782928@mail.ru, спасибо

----------


## dunkeeper

Выложите отученную версию если у кого есть

----------


## Hemenede

День добрый, Скиньте пожалуйста последний cf, и есть ли версия свежее 3.1.4.2 отученная, если есть, закиньте на t3rinel@yandex.ru . Буду весьма признателен

----------


## MadRabbit1982

Добрый день! Скиньте пожалуйста cf версии 3.1.5.1 и последний. Спасибо! 
aleksey_kansk@mail.ru

----------


## sivatorov

Здравствуйте.
У кого есть самая последняя версия отправьте пожалуйста на siwatorov@yandex.ru

----------


## sivatorov

Здравствуйте.
У кого есть самая последняя версия отправьте пожалуйста на siwatorov@yandex.ru

----------


## БуГаГ

Добрый день! Давно ничего не выкладывали, у кого какая последняя версия имеется?

----------

dunkeeper (23.04.2021)

----------


## Telum2020

Прошу помощи, отправьте последнюю версию на telum@bk.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## Telum2020

Прошу помощи, отправьте последнюю версию на telum@bk.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## Vas0k

Здравствуйте.
У кого есть самая последняя версия отправьте пожалуйста на vasiliyvv@mail.ru

----------


## Vas0k

Здравствуйте.
У кого есть самая последняя версия отправьте пожалуйста на vasiliyvv@mail.ru

----------


## grabarvs

> Ну неужели нельзя вылечить от жадности уже почти год релизов понавыходило


Ну это не жадность, они реально над ней постоянно работают

----------


## color48

Здравствуйте.
У кого есть самая последняя версия отправьте пожалуйста на alecsandr_67@mail.ru

----------


## color48

Здравствуйте.
У кого есть самая последняя версия отправьте пожалуйста на alecsandr_67@mail.ru

----------


## Viktor_Z

Здравствуйте.
У кого есть самая последняя версия отправьте пожалуйста на antiwr@yandex.ru

----------


## vsn001

если возможно и сюда пожалуйста vsn96rus@gmail.com

----------


## Kuzma-omsk

Здравствуйте, подскажите можно как-то в этой конфигурации связать телефонные звонки с задачами? Чтобы когда тебе сотрудник звонит на телефон, автоматически создавалась задача? Очень много обращений по телефону (а необходимо учитывать каждую заявку) и чтобы не тратить время на создание задачи.

----------


## andson

Доброго времени суток! Можно последнюю доступную отученную версию? Спасибо!!! admin@olesia.in

----------


## ded20ded

Доброго времени суток! Можно последнюю доступную отученную версию? Спасибо!!! ldv2_76@mail.ru

----------


## serg_lebovski

Доброго времени суток! Можно последнюю доступную отученную версию? Спасибо. serg.lebovski@gmail.com

----------


## bad_low

Доброго времени суток! Можно последнюю доступную отученную версию? Спасибо. badlo@mail.ru

----------


## freeman_tj

Добрые люди, и мне можно последний релиз отученной designertj@gmail.com. Спасибо

----------


## The_SpD

Кто-нибудь получил свежую версию? или тема умерла?

----------


## dunkeeper

Похоже ушел человек, который занимался отучением, или неинтересно ему стало((((

----------


## The_SpD

Эх, хотелось бы посмотреть. Выбираю систему для ИТ отдела.

----------


## deka45

Доброго времени суток! Можно последнюю доступную отученную версию? Спасибо. denkaru@rambler.ru

----------


## Scobornut

Последние пару страниц пусты. Не понятно тема умерла или нет. Коллеги кому то удалось пощупать? Отпишитесь плз. Поделитесь пожалуйста если есть что нить из последних выпусков на scobornut@gmail.com. Если что то придёт обязательно отпишусь в теме. Пока в поиске.

----------


## admin

Что значит пусты?

----------


## ulalex

Доброго времени суток! Можно последнюю доступную отученную версию? Спасибо!!! kryzhukov@mail.ru

----------


## ded20ded

Доброго времени суток! Можно последнюю доступную отученную версию? Спасибо!!! ldv2_76@mail.ru

----------


## sergon85@ya.ru

Доброго времени суток! Можно последнюю доступную отученную версию? Спасибо!!! sergon85@ya.ru

----------


## ded20ded

Доброго времени суток! Можно последнюю доступную отученную версию? Спасибо!!! layhov@yandex.ru

----------


## shura2028

Доброго времени суток! Можно последнюю доступную отученную версию? Спасибо!!! shura2028@yandex.ru

----------


## stranger_v

Доброго! Можно последнюю доступную отученную версию? ОГРОМНОЕ Спасибо!!! support_nord@mail.ru

----------


## Umos

Здравствуйте.
У кого есть самая последняя версия отправьте пожалуйста на Umos@mail.ru
Спасибо.

----------


## Tan4a

Здравствуйте.
У кого есть самая последняя версия отправьте пожалуйста на a605992@gmail.com
Спасибо.

----------


## valiylab

Доброго времени! Отправьте пожалуйста последнюю доступную отученную версию на  t7mailboxzer@mail.ru
 МЕГА ОГРОМНЕЙШЕЕ СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## SalaVila

Приветствую, не завалялось ли у кого обновления с 3.0.38.2 
salavila@mail.ru

----------


## DaFiSH

Доброго времени суток! Если у кого есть, отправьте пожалуйста последнюю доступную отученную версию на konspiration@list.ru

----------


## AntiFreeze

Доброго времени суток. поделитесь пожалуйста последней отученной версией. lopatin777@gmail.com
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## zevss333

Доброго времени! Отправьте пожалуйста последнюю доступную отученную версию на godlocker@yandex.kz 
БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## fenfenfen

Доброго времени суток! Если можно, скиньте и мне последнюю версию на fen_backup@list.ru
Спасибо большое!

----------


## Каммерер

Добрый день. Если есть возможность, поделитесь пожалуйста последней отученной версией. Заранее спасибо. kammererv@mail.ru

----------


## SergVMV

Добрый день, кому-нибудь кто-нибудь выслал? Можно мне тоже ссылку на скачивание.

----------


## MillerOmsk

Всем доброе. Подскажите если ли отученные обновления с версии 3.1.4.2 и до последней, прошу поделитесь обновлениями или сссылками где можно их раздобыть mill_mil@mail.ru

----------


## DaFiSH

Доброго времени суток! Если можно, скиньте последнюю версию на konspiration@list.ru
Спасибо большое!

----------


## JACKY

Доброго времени суток! Cкиньте пожалуйста последнюю версию на s_off@mail.ru
Спасибо большое!

----------


## paradox75

Доброго дня, поделитесь пожалуйста вылеченной конфигурацией на почту paradox75@list.ru
Спасибо огромное.

----------


## paradox75

Спасибо огромное.

----------


## Templiers

Доброго времени суток! Если можно, скиньте последнюю версию на wedding.aid@mail.ru
Спасибо большое!

----------


## chechelnitskiy

Доброго времени! Отправьте пожалуйста последнюю доступную отученную версию на chechelnitskiy1984@ukr.net
БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Вадим Харламов

Доброго времени! Отправьте пожалуйста последнюю доступную отученную версию на vadimkharlamov@gmail.com
БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Вадим Харламов

Доброго времени! Отправьте пожалуйста последнюю доступную отученную версию на vadimkharlamov@gmail.com
БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Elconc

Добрый  день, поделитесь, пожалуйста, вылеченной программой на почту petson22@rambler.ru
Спасибо огромное.

----------


## Вадим Харламов

Доброго времени! Отправьте пожалуйста последнюю доступную версию на vadimkharlamov@gmail.com
БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!!!
Нашел ключик, а скачать не могу, поддержка кончилась в 2018 году

----------


## saint_1

Добрый день, поделитесь, пожалуйста, вылеченной программой на почту valternative@yandex.ru
Спасибо огромное.

----------


## The_SpD

Добрый день. Можно получиться отученную копию? admlcr@mail.ru
Спасибо.

----------


## eve511

Добрый день. Можно получиться последнюю отученную версию? a.evseev82@gmail.com
Спасибо.

----------


## murzahan

Доброго дня. Можно получить последнюю отученную версию? murz2003@list.ru Спасибо.

----------


## Loska

Доброго времени суток! Если можно, скиньте последнюю версию на locka-cs@mail.ru
Спасибо большое!

----------


## Sid.Yuri

День добрый... Можете поделиться последней отученной версией? sidyuriy4@gmail.com
Заранее огромное спасибо)

----------


## soa

Добрый день. Пожалуйста поделитесь отученной последней версией на почту puloff17@yandex.ru . Заранее спасибо большое!

----------


## AleksTurboKrd

Прошу поделиться отученной конфигурацией на адрес: esw6zgc9jp5k@mail.ru. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## ikalichkin

*Уважаемые друзья/коллеги/господа!*

Большая просьба: прежде чем писать о "хотелках", подумайте - с 20 страницы на все просьбы НИ разу НИКТО не получил ссылку на желаемое!
Если ваша наивность позволяет Вам думать, что ещё и на почту кто-то что-то пришлёт? Или присылает? Опасаюсь, что Вы глубоко ошибаетесь!
Поэтому, дабы не засорять тему, которая реально в запустении, пожалуйста, просите конкретные релизы конкретных конфигураций! И, не повторяйтесь, ради всего святого! Быть может,  обладающие и не откажут... Спасибо за понимание, и, вынужденный оффтоп!

----------

Zapazuhu (15.08.2022)

----------


## Renzes

Есть у кого актуальные релизы конфигурации? Не отученая. А то никто обновки выкладывать не хочет. Все отученые просят

----------


## Zapazuhu

> Есть у кого актуальные релизы конфигурации? Не отученая. А то никто обновки выкладывать не хочет. Все отученые просят


Управление IT-отделом 8, редакция 3.1 (3.1.14.5) cf
https://dropmefiles.com/L9y2K

----------

dandyp (20.10.2022), foxsun (25.10.2022), niyazovrus (13.10.2022), simich88 (11.10.2022)

----------


## foxsun

Zapazuhu, а можно повторить пожалуйста. Если есть 3.1.14.9 , если нет то хотя бы предыдущую. Спасибо.

----------


## aboema

Добрый день. Можете скинуть Управление IT-отделом 8, редакция 3.1 (3.1.14.5) cf на почту cargador@mail.ru
Буду очень благодарен

----------


## aboema

Добрый день. Можете скинуть Управление IT-отделом 8, редакция 3.1 (3.1.14.5) cf на почту cargador@mail.ru
Буду очень благодарен

----------


## Zapazuhu

> Zapazuhu, а можно повторить пожалуйста. Если есть 3.1.14.9 , если нет то хотя бы предыдущую. Спасибо.


Доступа к обновлениям нет. Данный cf выложили на соседнем ресурсе. 
https://dropmefiles.com/f195u

----------


## YAYAM

Доброго времени суток! Можно последнюю доступную отученную версию? Спасибо!!!

----------


## SeregaVD

Доброго времени суток! Выложите пожалуйста отученную версию из последних. или на ящик сбросьте пожалуйста. Буду очень благодарен. seregavd@rambler.ru

----------


## Zapazuhu

> Zapazuhu, а можно повторить пожалуйста. Если есть 3.1.14.9 , если нет то хотя бы предыдущую. Спасибо.


3.1.14.9
https://files.fm/u/ft2wgszzx

----------

magistr-andrey (11.12.2022)

----------


## Zapazuhu

> 3.1.14.9
> https://files.fm/u/ft2wgszzx


Не проверил файл. К сожалению версия всё таже 3.1.14.5

----------


## lpv_1

Добрый день.
А можно последнюю НЕОТУЧЕННУЮ версию? 3.1.14.11 которая.

----------


## kimok1988

Здравствуйте. Есть ли Управление IT отделом 8 отученная. любая версия. Сможете выложить? Заранее спасибо

----------


## EEugene

Доброго времени суток! Если у кого есть, отправьте пожалуйста последнюю доступную отученную версию на x-files_90@mail.ru
Спасибо большое!

----------


## EEugene

Доброго времени суток! Если у кого есть, отправьте пожалуйста последнюю доступную отученную версию на x-files_90@mail.ru
Спасибо большое!

----------


## ratatuy17

у кого есть обновление 3.1.15.3 можете скинуть на ratatuy17@gmail.com , пожалуйста.

----------

